# size labels



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

this was a surprise today. Ive been so busy I forgot I ordered them. they are going on my hangtags so it will contrast nice with the burnt sienna orange on the tag. from instocklabels.com $2.95 per roll. 250 stickers per roll.


----------



## Acreation (Jul 8, 2010)

im glad u posted this mayne cuz i was literally just bout to order some sew-in labels but glad this is another option. big ups homie!!


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Acreation said:


> im glad u posted this mayne cuz i was literally just bout to order some sew-in labels but glad this is another option. big ups homie!!


no prob, good luck with it.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

Where do you get your hangtags?
can you post a pic of what yours look like Thanks


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

gotshirts2ink said:


> Where do you get your hangtags?
> can you post a pic of what yours look like Thanks


I went through Jakprints.com. go to full color products. lefthand column hangtags. they have the heavy stock 16pt soft touch rounded corner finish I wanted. they have done some flier work for me in the past. Great company fast turnaroud. Small runs of 100 for $40 12pt paper if you need them.my hangtags will be here in a couple of days and I will post them. I wish they did shirt labels. mabey if enough people inquire about them they will get into it.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

gotshirts2ink said:


> Where do you get your hangtags?
> can you post a pic of what yours look like Thanks


Started a new thread with pic

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t165584.html#post983536


----------



## Gwesleywes (Jul 6, 2011)

where did u get them from


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Gwesleywes said:


> where did u get them from


uhhhh its listed in the first post  instocklabls.com


----------

